# How do I delete Internet Explorer



## Anne (Sep 6, 2013)

Arrrggghhh - I have IE 9, and am trying to delete ALL versions of IE.  All I find in "programs" is the google toolbar for explorer.  I looked online for how to delete it, and didn't even understand the answers. :banghead:

Had the computer in the shop and he said it had viruses, and I've no idea how that happened, as I'm very careful what I click on and what sites I go to.  I run malware and virus programs often, so not sure what's going on.  I was told that IE is susceptible to viruses, etc., and it was freezing on me, so figured it best to delete it.
Is there a simple way, as I understand that previous versions will still be there even if I delete version 9??

Hope that all made sense............


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2013)

Anne said:


> Is there a *simple way*, as I understand that previous versions *will still be there even if I delete version 9?*?



No, and Yes.  Microsoft has Internet Explorer built into the *hardware* of your system.  When you get rid of one version, you only peel back a layer, and you get another previous version. 

First they need to clean the system of the viruses.  
Then you need to install another browser in place  .. Firefox, Opera, etc.  Then go into the control panel and close up IE.  It will still be there, but not controlling your Internet at that point.  (I think Firefox is the most 'normal' browser to compare to IE.)  ... the step by step instructions should be there when you install the program.  
Internet Explorer acts like an octopus . it wraps around everything you do on the computer!  ..
Microsoft planned it that way on purpose..   :what::aargh:

I had to trash two previous computers for the same reason,  and went to my iMac to get away from it completely.  
Hope this helped a little. .. Good luck.  I know it isn't fun to deal with. :2cents:


----------



## Anne (Sep 6, 2013)

*Thank you, Boo's Mom!!  * that was very clear, so I'll work on it now.  From what I've been hearing, ill be going with a Mac next time.

They did get rid of the viruses, thank heavens.  Got it back yesterday.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2013)

You're  on your way then ..  happy to hear it!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




Would be less messy to just get Boot and Nuke ....


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Would be less messy to just get Boot and Nuke ....



Ahh, but the complete satisfaction . . . !


----------

